# pkg installer weirdness.



## Alain De Vos (Apr 15, 2021)

```
#pkg autoremove
#pkg install swt
New packages to be INSTALLED:
gnatcross-sysroot-aarch64: 1_1
swt: 4.11_1

#pkg autoremove
Installed packages to be REMOVED:
gnatcross-sysroot-aarch64: 1_1
```
It result in a weird unneeded install of "gnatcross-sysroot-aarch64: 1_1"


----------



## SirDice (Apr 15, 2021)

On what system are you installing this? AMD64? I'm trying to track down why this is getting pulled in.


----------



## Alain De Vos (Apr 15, 2021)

```
uname -a
FreeBSD aladin 13.0-RELEASE FreeBSD 13.0-RELEASE #0 releng/13.0-n244733-ea31abc261f: Fri Apr  9 04:24:09 UTC 2021     [email]root@releng1.nyi.freebsd.org[/email]:/usr/obj/usr/src/amd64.amd64/sys/GENERIC  amd64
```


----------



## SirDice (Apr 15, 2021)

Oh, and are you on latest or quarterly? I just tried to install x11-toolkits/swt and it's not pulling in gnatcross-sysroot-aarch64.


----------



## Alain De Vos (Apr 15, 2021)

quarterly


----------



## SirDice (Apr 15, 2021)

Odd. Can you do a `pkg update -f` to force a refresh of your cached catalog and see if that helps?


----------



## Alain De Vos (Apr 15, 2021)

no, that does not help.


----------



## SirDice (Apr 15, 2021)

Squeaky clean system:

```
root@fbsd-test:~ # pkg version -vR
Updating FreeBSD repository catalogue...
FreeBSD repository is up to date.
All repositories are up to date.
pkg-1.16.3                         =   up-to-date with remote
```


```
root@fbsd-test:~ # pkg install swt
Updating FreeBSD repository catalogue...
FreeBSD repository is up to date.
All repositories are up to date.
The following 114 package(s) will be affected (of 0 checked):

New packages to be INSTALLED:
        adwaita-icon-theme: 3.38.0 [FreeBSD]
        alsa-lib: 1.1.2_2 [FreeBSD]
        argyllcms: 1.9.2_5 [FreeBSD]
        at-spi2-atk: 2.34.2 [FreeBSD]
        at-spi2-core: 2.36.0 [FreeBSD]
        atk: 2.36.0 [FreeBSD]
        avahi-app: 0.8 [FreeBSD]
        ca_root_nss: 3.63 [FreeBSD]
        cairo: 1.16.0_1,3 [FreeBSD]
        colord: 1.3.5_1 [FreeBSD]
        cups: 2.3.3op2 [FreeBSD]
        dbus: 1.12.20_3 [FreeBSD]
        dbus-glib: 0.110 [FreeBSD]
        dejavu: 2.37_1 [FreeBSD]
        encodings: 1.0.5,1 [FreeBSD]
        expat: 2.2.10 [FreeBSD]
        font-bh-ttf: 1.0.3_4 [FreeBSD]
        font-misc-ethiopic: 1.0.4 [FreeBSD]
        font-misc-meltho: 1.0.3_4 [FreeBSD]
        fontconfig: 2.13.93,1 [FreeBSD]
        freetype2: 2.10.4 [FreeBSD]
        fribidi: 1.0.10 [FreeBSD]
        gdbm: 1.19 [FreeBSD]
        gdk-pixbuf2: 2.40.0 [FreeBSD]
        gettext-runtime: 0.21 [FreeBSD]
        giflib: 5.2.1 [FreeBSD]
        glib: 2.66.7_1,1 [FreeBSD]
        gmp: 6.2.1 [FreeBSD]
        gnome_subr: 1.0 [FreeBSD]
        gnutls: 3.6.15 [FreeBSD]
        graphite2: 1.3.14 [FreeBSD]
        gsettings-desktop-schemas: 3.38.0 [FreeBSD]
        gtk-update-icon-cache: 3.24.26 [FreeBSD]
        gtk3: 3.24.27 [FreeBSD]
        harfbuzz: 2.8.0 [FreeBSD]
        hicolor-icon-theme: 0.17 [FreeBSD]
        icu: 68.2,1 [FreeBSD]
        indexinfo: 0.3.1 [FreeBSD]
        java-zoneinfo: 2021.a [FreeBSD]
        javavmwrapper: 2.7.7 [FreeBSD]
        jbigkit: 2.1_1 [FreeBSD]
        jpeg-turbo: 2.0.6 [FreeBSD]
        lcms2: 2.12 [FreeBSD]
        libGLU: 9.0.1 [FreeBSD]
        libICE: 1.0.10,1 [FreeBSD]
        libSM: 1.2.3,1 [FreeBSD]
        libX11: 1.6.12,1 [FreeBSD]
        libXScrnSaver: 1.2.3_2 [FreeBSD]
        libXau: 1.0.9 [FreeBSD]
        libXcomposite: 0.4.5,1 [FreeBSD]
        libXcursor: 1.2.0 [FreeBSD]
        libXdamage: 1.1.5 [FreeBSD]
        libXdmcp: 1.1.3 [FreeBSD]
        libXext: 1.3.4,1 [FreeBSD]
        libXfixes: 5.0.3_2 [FreeBSD]
        libXft: 2.3.3 [FreeBSD]
        libXi: 1.7.10,1 [FreeBSD]
        libXinerama: 1.1.4_2,1 [FreeBSD]
        libXrandr: 1.5.2 [FreeBSD]
        libXrender: 0.9.10_2 [FreeBSD]
        libXt: 1.2.1,1 [FreeBSD]
        libXtst: 1.2.3_2 [FreeBSD]
        libXxf86vm: 1.1.4_3 [FreeBSD]
        libdaemon: 0.14_1 [FreeBSD]
        libdrm: 2.4.104,1 [FreeBSD]
        libedit: 3.1.20210216,1 [FreeBSD]
        libepoll-shim: 0.0.20210322 [FreeBSD]
        libepoxy: 1.5.4 [FreeBSD]
        libevent: 2.1.12 [FreeBSD]
        libffi: 3.3_1 [FreeBSD]
        libfontenc: 1.1.4 [FreeBSD]
        libgsf: 1.14.47_1 [FreeBSD]
        libiconv: 1.16 [FreeBSD]
        libidn2: 2.3.0_1 [FreeBSD]
        libinotify: 20180201_2 [FreeBSD]
        liblz4: 1.9.3,1 [FreeBSD]
        libpaper: 1.1.24.4 [FreeBSD]
        libpciaccess: 0.16 [FreeBSD]
        libpthread-stubs: 0.4 [FreeBSD]
        librsvg2-rust: 2.50.3_2 [FreeBSD]
        libtasn1: 4.16.0_1 [FreeBSD]
        libunistring: 0.9.10_1 [FreeBSD]
        libunwind: 20201110 [FreeBSD]
        libxcb: 1.14_1 [FreeBSD]
        libxkbcommon: 1.1.0 [FreeBSD]
        libxml2: 2.9.10_3 [FreeBSD]
        libxshmfence: 1.3 [FreeBSD]
        mesa-libs: 20.2.3 [FreeBSD]
        mkfontscale: 1.2.1 [FreeBSD]
        nettle: 3.7.2_1 [FreeBSD]
        nspr: 4.30 [FreeBSD]
        openjdk8: 8.282.08.1 [FreeBSD]
        p11-kit: 0.23.22_1 [FreeBSD]
        pango: 1.42.4_5 [FreeBSD]
        pciids: 20210223 [FreeBSD]
        pcre: 8.44 [FreeBSD]
        pixman: 0.40.0_1 [FreeBSD]
        png: 1.6.37_1 [FreeBSD]
        polkit: 0.118 [FreeBSD]
        python37: 3.7.10 [FreeBSD]
        readline: 8.1.0 [FreeBSD]
        shared-mime-info: 2.0 [FreeBSD]
        spidermonkey78: 78.7.0_2 [FreeBSD]
        sqlite3: 3.34.1,1 [FreeBSD]
        swt: 4.11_1 [FreeBSD]
        tiff: 4.2.0 [FreeBSD]
        tpm-emulator: 0.7.4_2 [FreeBSD]
        trousers: 0.3.14_3 [FreeBSD]
        wayland: 1.19.0 [FreeBSD]
        wayland-protocols: 1.20 [FreeBSD]
        xkeyboard-config: 2.31 [FreeBSD]
        xorg-fonts-truetype: 7.7_1 [FreeBSD]
        xorgproto: 2020.1 [FreeBSD]
        zstd: 1.4.8 [FreeBSD]

Number of packages to be installed: 114

The process will require 789 MiB more space.
533 KiB to be downloaded.

Proceed with this action? [y/N]:
```


----------



## Alain De Vos (Apr 15, 2021)

pkg version -vR | grep -v "up-to-date"
is empty, so everything up to date.

By the way I tried to install all gnat files following by removal
pkg search gnat | awk '{print $1}' | grep ^gnat | xargs -I {} pkg install -f -y {}
pkg search gnat | awk '{print $1}' | grep ^gnat | xargs -I {} pkg remove -f -y {}
It didn't help.


----------



## SirDice (Apr 15, 2021)

Alain De Vos said:


> pkg version -vR | grep -v "up-to-date"


Use `pkg version -vRL=` that will show you everything that's not up to date. It will also show things that might be newer or orphaned. 

```
-l limchar, --like limchar
                 Display only the packages which status flag matches the one
                 specified by limchar.

     -L limchar, --not-like limchar
                 Does the opposite of -l flag.  Displays the packages which
                 status flag does not match the one specified by limchar.
```

Can you show the whole output from `pkg install swt`? It might be something else that keeps pulling it in.


----------



## Alain De Vos (Apr 15, 2021)

I just reinstalled all packages.
[I emptied /usr/local except etc]
"pkg upgrade -f" crashes easily. I don't now why. It should not
So I did,
pkg info > mylist.txt
cat mylist.txt | awk '{print $1}' | xargs -I {} pkg remove -f -y {}
cat mylist.txt | awk '{print $1}' | xargs -I {} pkg install -f -y {}

It seems the problem did not dissappeared ... increadible


----------



## Alain De Vos (Apr 15, 2021)

```
pkg version -vRL=
Updating FreeBSD repository catalogue...
FreeBSD repository is up to date.
All repositories are up to date.
```
And :

```
# pkg install swt
Updating FreeBSD repository catalogue...
FreeBSD repository is up to date.
All repositories are up to date.
The following 2 package(s) will be affected (of 0 checked):

New packages to be INSTALLED:
    gnatcross-sysroot-aarch64: 1_1
    swt: 4.11_1

Number of packages to be installed: 2

The process will require 178 MiB more space.
19 MiB to be downloaded.

Proceed with this action? [y/N]:
```


----------



## Alain De Vos (Apr 15, 2021)

My  5-cent is a stale dependency in one of the 1800 installed packages.


----------



## SirDice (Apr 15, 2021)

Yeah, it has to be something else because I really can't replicate the issue.


----------

